# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Do people make assumptions about your job and treat you differently because of it?

## toaster little

Let's say for example that you work as a waiter.  

People assume that:

1) You must have crappy customers
2) It must be awful to have difficult managers who yell at you if you get complaints
3) All you will do is complain about your job if they talk to you
4) If you say you like your job, you must be lying

The weird thing is that with the same people I know, if I told them that I was unemployed or lied about where I worked, they would talk to me more.  I guess having a job isn't that impressive if it's a job that they hate.  They don't care what you think of it, because if it's not a job they want, it's like they don't want to talk to you.

Do you guys have any advice?

I've moved far away from home, so I'm having to meet new people all over again.

----------


## sanspants

Sometimes it's best to just give an overview of the work you do, rather than getting into the particulars. 

I tell people, "I work in an ER." That could mean nurse, physician's assistant, or whatever. I'm a crisis worker, which means I'm the mental health guy. People don't want to hear that because then they think I'm analyzing them. I have social anxiety, so the only thing I'm analyzing is how to get through the next sentence without sounding like a fool.

----------


## L

I tell people I am a nurse...they ususally ask a question and I tell them I am a mental health nurse....then they usually either go "cool" or "oh.....why????"

A lot of people think the reason I am a mental health nurse is because I am not good enough to be a general nurse - this is so untrue. I don't want to be a general nurse, I want to be a psychiatric nurse. I have moved on from caring what people thing though

----------


## Chantellabella

I get stereotypical responses when I tell people what I do. When I tell them I'm a licensed counselor, they either clam up like they're afraid I'll diagnose them, or they will start spilling their guts to me. Then on top of that, when I tell them I'm a librarian, they look at me like I have the world's most boring job. I find I have to explain that I'm a children's librarian and then go on to describe all the "fun, crazy, loud" stuff we do. I guess people just think librarians sit around all day reading books and wearing tweed. 


For the record I don't wear tweed and I do wear 24 earrings.

----------


## Chloe

I'm a cashier in a car parts and bike store (halfords to those who are British). Because I'm one of a few female members of staff it's commonly assumed I know nothing about anything. It's commonly assumed I know so little I'm plainly and rudely blanked by people in favour for that individual to talk to my "all knowing male colleagues". 
Another assumption with my job is that I do not care about my job and while it is only a job and not my dream career I try and help as many people as I can and make sure they get what they want and make it happen as soon as they can
Both of these assumptions drive me crazy. I'm a woman but that doesn't mean that I know nothing while I'm not an expert with cars I do know a lot of basic stuff. And because I'm a woman doesn't entitle people to ignore or blank me or interrupt a busy colleague rather than speak to the 'greeter' stood by the door.
The assumption that I don't care and do a half arsed attempt at my job again irks me. I find it very easy to put myself in other peoples shoes. They come to is because they need something. I want to help them get that something as soon as they can and make things easier for them. Even if that means I'm phoning in on my days off asking a colleague has this arrived in delivery or did you speak to them like I asked 

As for people not being interested that's them being selfish. If they assume things that's human nature and the pathetic-ness of useless stereo-types. I get the same grief for saying I like my job. But it's their fault if they don't want to believe the words that come out of your mouths. As for people not being interested it's them just being selfish and uncaring about other peoples lives  ::\:

----------

